# FET my last chance....



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Today I have just tested negative after having ET with a 12 cell and a blastocyst.  I have 3 frosties from my previous IVF cycle and all are Grade 1 and at the 8 cell stage....We went for this fresh cycle to try and get more frosties to go with the 3 I have but unfortunately this was my worst response ever to the drugs....I did a short protocol and only managed to get 3 follies which thankfully contained 3 eggs....2 fertilised and were transfered...

I doubt my clinic will suggest another fresh cycle and to be perfectly honest....I dont think I could go through with another one....which leaves me with my frosties....I believe the way the clinic does this is by having a medicated cycle but I dont know what meds they mean or how they do it ?  If anyone has any advice for me on FET's I would be really grateful...This is really my last chance of ever becomming a mum...


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Hollysox

Sorry to hear your result today   .  Hugs to you

I have had 2 fresh BFN and 1 FET BFP so i think fet is great!  It is much easier on your body - if you have medicated then you will still have a concoction of drugs but in my opinion the stimming drugs made me so uncomfortable and of course going through EC that it is much better with FET.  I was given 1/2 the odds of getting pg with fet compared to fresh but it worked for us and we were thrilled so i am hoping that your body likes FET better to!

Just briefly this is what drugs i am on ( doing a 2nd round of FET now)

the pill ( to get in line with the batch of other ladies)
downreg drug - sniffing every day - once downregged then start ......
Climval (SP!) - HRT tabs to build up the lining - a few days before transfer start.....
cylogest - you dont get away without these on FET!
If you get a positive then carry on with climval and cyclogest for 12 weeks.

I am sure each clinic is slightly different but this is roughly waht happens.  I hope you get the BFP you deserve.

Clare
x


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Thank you so much for answering my post Clare....And giving me some hope for FET....I am truely grateful to you as I am feeling so low right now and your message has made me feel that all is not lost.  My review is next week so we'll see what the consulatant says then  

Can I just wish you lots of luck for your second FET hun and hope you get another beautiful baby as a result....


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

I just wanted to add that my little girl is almost 6 weeks old and she is from a medicated FET cycle.  They too were our last 3 frosties and our last chance and her she is my little miracle.

With my clinic I started to down reg on day 21 of my cycle.  Then when AF arrived I had a blood test to check ovaries had gone to sleep and started on oestrogen drugs.  I took these for 15 days then had a scan to check lining of womb.  THen started on Cyclogest pessaries and had transfer 3 days later.

Heaps of luck to you

Y x


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Yogi, Thank you for your post too....Oh your little girl is so gorgeous and truely a miracle....Thank you for telling me your story I really do appreciate you taking the time to tell me your experience...I think maybe my clinic do the fet the same way as yours did as I do remember one conversation with my consultant and him saying something about starting on day 21....I have an appointment next week so we'll see what he says then....

Take care xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hiya hun

just want to say all the best hun ive cycled with u in 2005  

ive had 4 fresh and nothin  

my 1st medicated fet and my baby girl is now 9 months old

and i only had 2 frosties  

and dido to what yogi said that is how my fet was  

my body took so much better to the fet than my fresh cycles 

5th time lucky for me soo hopefully for u all the best 

love nikki xxx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Wow nikki, cant believe ellie is 9 months!  Just wanted to say you have given me hope for our FET aswell as we only have 2 frosties left and you prove it doesnt matter!  Just hope they defrost ok.

Take care 

Clare
x


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi hollysox just want to say I'm sorry about your bfn. 
I too had a medicated fet and we only had 2 em's left.
The drugs I took were the same as yogi and it wasn't so bad.
We just kept going, hoping it would all be ok.
Luckily it worked out on our 2nd try. We count our blessings
because we only had 2 little em's left. 
Wishing you all the very best of luck with your next journey.
love xxkitxx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Nikki....yes I remember you hun...I am so pleased that everything worked out for you in the end....Ellie is so gorgeous...you must be so proud.  I pray I am as lucky with my FET whenever that will be.... 

Kit...thank you for your message of hope too....FET's obviously do work on some people better than using fresh embies...you lovely ladies have proved that !
Congratulations to you all and your beautiful babies....hopefully I may be able to join in this very special 'club' soon....    

love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

